# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Rip

## mentallywinnie

Stewart Milnes RIP
Why do the good guys die young? Why are they taken too soon?

----------


## minxy_69

Sadly missed, was lucky to know him. One of the kindest guys i've had the pleasure of knowing. RIP Stu

----------

